

Zillabyte Relaunches to Provide Infrastructure for Data Apps - cblock811
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/21/zillabyte-relaunch/

======
shamino
This is really awesome! The more we can make developers more productive, the
better!

------
pasteurquadrant
could they be a picloud replacement?

~~~
npkarnik
Similar space, but a few major differences.

PiCloud served a different niche, as it provided much lower level access to
resources. From what I understand, doing distributed computing on the PiCloud
platform required the developer to coordinate job spawning and other lower
levels details of distribution.

Zillabyte is designed for distributed computation on demand without requisite
distributed systems expertise.

Hadoop MR, Spark, Storm, etc. are all excellent systems for large scale
computation, but realistically, the learning curve to administer and run non-
trivial jobs on these platforms is quite steep. At larger companies, there are
entire teams that specialize in maintaining data infrastructure systems and
running jobs on them.

For smaller companies, or those without domain expertise in the "big data"
ecosystem, it can be daunting to acquire the capabilities to be Hadoop/Spark
experts.

[disclaimer: I work for Zillabyte]

